# Sweethearts turn



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

The other thread got so long I figured I'd start sweetheart her own

I'm praying she holds out a few days at least! 
What do you guys think?
She's been laying in the pasture by herself for 3 days








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting there. Udder isn't quite full so looks like she has a little more time. Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Agree with Karen.

Make sure that you put her on a leash and walk her around a bit for some exercise if she won't herself..


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> Agree with Karen.
> 
> Make sure that you put her on a leash and walk her around a bit for some exercise if she won't herself..


Ok thanks! I've been taking her out daily for grain and I let her prune the bushes

Do you think I should take her for a walk several times a day?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> She is getting there. Udder isn't quite full so looks like she has a little more time. Good luck!


I'll post an updated pic tomorrow... Hopefully you can chime in. Praying she waits until at least Sunday!
Snow White doesn't get along with anyone and I only have one kidding space!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would make sure you don't give her to much grain. She is a pretty girl


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Here she is this morning.... She was being a brat and didn't want me taking pics of her behind (can't blame her!)

I have at least a few more days right?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

No changes here








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I just caught her licking biting and pulling on her teets
Why on earth would she do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They might be itchy. Hopefully not a self sucker.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> They might be itchy. Hopefully not a self sucker.


She is a rescue
I don't plan to breed her again. She is just a pet. I was told she was infertile. 
But what does that mean if she is a self sucker? How will it effect her pregnancy now?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

She's also licking her vulva! Wondering if this is why I haven't seen any discharge! 
I sure hope she doesn't give me problems! 

Makes it hard to tell if she's getting any closer if she's licking discharge and milking herself!

I can still feel baby moving.
Anything I should do?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe I was just freeking out here's some comparisons.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. If her due date is coming up, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweetheart got a makeover. She looks so pretty!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Any guesses in how much longer?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Baby(s?) we're going crazy during her shave. Pretty awesome we saw some body parts rolling! Looked like 2 hooves sticking straight out!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Not much change other than she's becoming more and more uncomfortable.

Received the selenium vit E gel and have it to her so now I am soooo ready!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's a better pic
There's a difference in her vulva








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's another just for fun








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every day she is getting closer. Her udder is certainly filling in.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Every day she is getting closer. Her udder is certainly filling in.


She is taking forever! I thought she would have kidded by now. Her mom is due May 25th- June 4th and has started to get an utter!

I'm super excited to see how the kids look every kid born here so far has had different colors entirely!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her... she looks alot like my first Pygmy/ND doe Bootsie 

Do you have a due date or a breed date on her?
Her udder filling in says she may have up to 2 weeks yet and I have to say, her teat placement and udder itself looks good for a cross doe


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

liz said:


> I like her... she looks alot like my first Pygmy/ND doe Bootsie
> 
> Do you have a due date or a breed date on her?
> Her udder filling in says she may have up to 2 weeks yet and I have to say, her teat placement and udder itself looks good for a cross doe


Thank you! 
I wish I knew more about what's good and bad! I never would have guessed on her. I honestly consider her my worst in quality. I don't know why other than size really. Although after I shaved her she seemed to get a lot taller lol. 
I don't have. Breed date she was supposedly infertile I had never planned to breed her. So she was in with the bucks from August-April

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

My bucks are very gentle and have been raised with these girls since birth. They hate being without them
Since I separated them they have not stopped crying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's a pic of her mama








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Went out to check on her and she was about as far away from everyone as she could get. About an acre away from the herd! Doing some stretching and tail swishing. But no sign of any discharge what so ever.

Probably nothing other than an attempt to get me all excited!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep an eye on her and have her up at the barn overnight.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Well she still has herself separated but no changes at all. 
No utter filling
No discharge


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

liz said:


> I like her... she looks alot like my first Pygmy/ND doe Bootsie
> 
> Do you have a due date or a breed date on her?
> Her udder filling in says she may have up to 2 weeks yet and I have to say, her teat placement and udder itself looks good for a cross doe


Do you think she's is pygmy nigerian cross? 
I was told she was a pure nigerian butt I'm not buying it

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Up and down up and down up and down!
And....... Nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweetheart dug a hole last night!
Today she's been extreme stretching and still no discharge. No utter change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At some point she will have them. :wink:


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Utter filled last night
Gunk this morning
She's screeming

Pretty sure we will have babies today 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Consistent mucus drop all day long!
Yelling all day long!
I think she has it timed for midnight!
I've got the tent set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

No fair!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

eqstrnathlete said:


> No fair!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol it's felt like a lifetime of waiting!!!
Never again will I keep bucks with does on purpose!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Meet twins Luis (luie) buckling and Lorene doeling
Born at 10:30 last night
Both very active and healthy! 
They came out jumping!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Buckling came first and was horribly stuck! Had to pull hard! It was so scary! I thought forsure he would be dead! But nope healthy as can be!

My only concern is mama her vulva doesn't look normal! I'm guessing from having to pull the buckling! 
Is there a Anything I can do to encourage healing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Louie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Lorene

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your healthy twins. Love the splash of white on their faces.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Theyre addorable! Congratulations


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yay! congratulations! Very cute, I love the names too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

sweethearts udder is ROCK hard. I cant get any milk out. What do I do?


----------

